# Hook and Loop VS PSA



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

does anyone have an opinion of the Hook Loop pads VS the PSA (glue backed) pads? i am looking at the porter cable 390K (http://www.cpoworkshop.com/sanders/low_profile_random-orbit_sanders/390k.html) this unit is available supporting both, for the same price (well, the PSA versions are the same price, but dont seem to include the case). why is one better than the other?

thanx


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have both type, the glued pads are cheaper.
Only thing I see different.


----------



## zaccodie (Oct 23, 2008)

I have both, the pads last longer with hook and loop


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The PSA pads are basically shot when you remove them from the sander while the H&L pads can be removed and reinstalled many times over. If you are constantly changing grits of paper while sanding a project, the H&L pads will be cheaper to use in the long run.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Hook and loop are the way to go. I tend to change grits before wearing them out, so the psa does not work. Red


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*hook and loop*

I have hook and loop - I often change it before it wears out. I don't know too much about the glued variety, but think that they would unusable after use. Just my .02


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I save and put the backing paper back on the
glued pads all the time, no problem.

When they are worn, I fold the glue sides together
and save them for detail sanding, I waste nothing.


----------



## Saleen4971 (Oct 19, 2008)

H&L are great. much easier to put on/take off


----------



## Cedar Plank Guy (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sooo fed up with hook an loop pads!!! They don't last too long before the sand paper won't attach any more. PSA pads do what they are made to do. If the plain PSA type pad is dirty use some simple green or windex and "sand" the rag with the cleaner on it, then "sand" a dry rag and the PSA paper sticks for a long time. Hook and loop wears down and is never repairable!! We need to stop buying H & L pads from here on out! You used to be able to buy a sander with PSA pads now they are forcing us into those H & L POS! Notice that the H & L sand- paper costs 2-3 times more per piece, than PSA sandpaper. I just replaced a Portercable H&L pad on 3/11/11 and 19 days later it could not hold a brand new piece of H&L paper. I used this sander maybe 20-30 hours in that time. Here is a prime example of things that make you go hmm...:furious:


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Cedar Plank Guy said:


> I am sooo fed up with hook an loop pads!!! They don't last too long before the sand paper won't attach any more. PSA pads do what they are made to do. If the plain PSA type pad is dirty use some simple green or windex and "sand" the rag with the cleaner on it, then "sand" a dry rag and the PSA paper sticks for a long time. Hook and loop wears down and is never repairable!! We need to stop buying H & L pads from here on out! You used to be able to buy a sander with PSA pads now they are forcing us into those H & L POS! Notice that the H & L sand- paper costs 2-3 times more per piece, than PSA sandpaper. I just replaced a Portercable H&L pad on 3/11/11 and 19 days later it could not hold a brand new piece of H&L paper. I used this sander maybe 20-30 hours in that time. Here is a prime example of things that make you go hmm...:furious:


Thats interesting. I have used the H&L for many years on different sanders with no problem. Don't know if I'm lucky of you're unlucky.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I prefer hook and loop. Easier, can be switched and then reinstalled and I feel they do a better job.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cedar Plank Guy said:


> I am sooo fed up with hook an loop pads!!! They don't last too long before the sand paper won't attach any more. PSA pads do what they are made to do. If the plain PSA type pad is dirty use some simple green or windex and "sand" the rag with the cleaner on it, then "sand" a dry rag and the PSA paper sticks for a long time. Hook and loop wears down and is never repairable!! We need to stop buying H & L pads from here on out! You used to be able to buy a sander with PSA pads now they are forcing us into those H & L POS! Notice that the H & L sand- paper costs 2-3 times more per piece, than PSA sandpaper. I just replaced a Portercable H&L pad on 3/11/11 and 19 days later it could not hold a brand new piece of H&L paper. I used this sander maybe 20-30 hours in that time. Here is a prime example of things that make you go hmm...:furious:


But how do you REALLY feel about H&L pads? lol

I preffer h&l... For the same reasons listed a dozens times above...

~tom


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*i use PSA*

I have 3 dynabrade air sanders and use Mirka PSA. I just grab what ever sander I need. For me it works really well. 

jraks


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

H&L on wood stuff.......works well enough here.

Glue,on the high speed air sanders in the welding shop.They work but are a pain to remove.BW


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Cedar Plank Guy said:


> I am sooo fed up with hook an loop pads!!! They don't last too long before the sand paper won't attach any more. PSA pads do what they are made to do. If the plain PSA type pad is dirty use some simple green or windex and "sand" the rag with the cleaner on it, then "sand" a dry rag and the PSA paper sticks for a long time. Hook and loop wears down and is never repairable!! We need to stop buying H & L pads from here on out! You used to be able to buy a sander with PSA pads now they are forcing us into those H & L POS! Notice that the H & L sand- paper costs 2-3 times more per piece, than PSA sandpaper. I just replaced a Portercable H&L pad on 3/11/11 and 19 days later it could not hold a brand new piece of H&L paper. I used this sander maybe 20-30 hours in that time. Here is a prime example of things that make you go hmm...:furious:


i have found that some brand of discs will not stick worth snot! others, perfect.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Cedar Plank Guy said:


> I am sooo fed up with hook an loop pads!!! They don't last too long before the sand paper won't attach any more. PSA pads do what they are made to do. If the plain PSA type pad is dirty use some simple green or windex and "sand" the rag with the cleaner on it, then "sand" a dry rag and the PSA paper sticks for a long time. Hook and loop wears down and is never repairable!! We need to stop buying H & L pads from here on out! You used to be able to buy a sander with PSA pads now they are forcing us into those H & L POS! Notice that the H & L sand- paper costs 2-3 times more per piece, than PSA sandpaper. I just replaced a Portercable H&L pad on 3/11/11 and 19 days later it could not hold a brand new piece of H&L paper. I used this sander maybe 20-30 hours in that time. Here is a prime example of things that make you go hmm...:furious:


I have the ridgid 6" hook and loop for a couple yr's now and i use it every day and change back and forth grit's. It still works as good as the day i bought it. Maybe the new pad you got was def. ?? I would buy another hook and loop . My 2 cents


----------

